
The Making of “Peace for Triple Piano” [video] - lisper
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1zJoU6Luss
======
lisper
I like my original title better: "Vi Hart on how to make a spirally triply
meta-chiral time crystal." I didn't make up that phrase. It's how Vi refers to
it at the end of the video. I thought it had a certain panache that "The
making of..." lacked.

Also, here is the Triple Piano video itself:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcRW3FMuttY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcRW3FMuttY)

------
zackbloom
Wow, I really had no idea this is what I was watching in the original video.
They should consider adding a "This was filmed in one take on one piano" title
card!

